# PubMed- IBS Bowel Habits and Associated Symptoms: Forming a Clearer Picture.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]Related Articles

*IBS Bowel Habits and Associated Symptoms: Forming a Clearer Picture.*

Gastroenterology. 2012 Nov 19;

Authors: Su A, Chang L

PMID: 23174276 [PubMed - as supplied by publisher]

View the full article


----------

